# Wismec predator 228



## Nailedit77

*Elabo Tank*
Size: 25 x 52.8mm
Capacity: 4.9ml (triple 0.2ohm head)/4.6ml (NS Triple 0.25ohm head)
Coil: Triple 0.2ohm (40-80W); NS Triple 0.25ohm (40-120W)

*Predator 228 MOD*
Size: 43.6 x 29 x 86.7mm
Thread: 510 spring loaded thread
Cell type: high-rate 18650 cell (not included)
Output mode: VW/TC-Ni/TC-Ti/TC-SS/TCR mode
Output wattage: 1-228W
Resistance range: 0.05-1.5ohm (TC);0.1-3.5(VW)
TEMP Range: 100-315C/200-600F
Max charging current: 2A
Max output current: 50A
Output voltage range: 0.5-9V


*It comes with*


1x Predator 228 MOD (no cells)
1x Elabo tank
1x Triple 0.2ohm head
1x NS Triple 0.25ohm head
1x QC USB cable
2x User Manual
1x Warning card

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Elvit

I will wait until the price drops


----------



## VapingSquid

Why is there not more hype about this mod  

It's almost perfect:

• 2 amp charging (for real and properly balanced)
• Decent looking paint job (Smok - are you reading this)
• Decent styling, doesn't look like a laser blaster sci-fi experiment gone wrong
• New 510 - but really new, this time around, unlike RX123456789 v3
• Confirmed power output of 228w

Can't find the cons! Maybe the uncentered 510 (which is subjective anyway)
Super excited for this mod!! 

DJLSB doing his thing:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phanatik

who's stocking this?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

phanatik said:


> who's stocking this?



You know the drill @phanatik 
Vendors are not allowed to repsond in the general threads with stock requests
So if you want them to, i suggest we either move this thread to "who has stock" or perhaps you can start a new one there if there isnt one already. I havent checked


----------



## phanatik

Silver said:


> You know the drill @phanatik
> Vendors are not allowed to repsond in the general threads with stock requests
> So if you want them to, i suggest we either move this thread to "who has stock" or perhaps you can start a new one there if there isnt one already. I havent checked


Hi @Silver sorry i posted this for multiple products forgetting the rules... there might be one more of mine floating around i will try and delete the post.


----------



## Silver

phanatik said:


> Hi @Silver sorry i posted this for multiple products forgetting the rules... there might be one more of mine floating around i will try and delete the post.



No dont worry
Just letting you know, if the vendors dont respond then you know why
If @Sickboy77 wants we can move this to Who has stock, but no probs either way


----------



## Nailedit77

Silver said:


> No dont worry
> Just letting you know, if the vendors dont respond then you know why
> If @Sickboy77 wants we can move this to Who has stock, but no probs either way


Yes pls, u can move the thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thread has been moved to "Who has stock" 

Vendors, the guys above want to know who is stocking or will be stocking this Wismec Predator.


----------



## Mender31

Sir Vape currently has stock but only in red. Bought one today. Holding thumbs because tgis was quite a risky buy even though all reviews thus far are good just very little documentation on how it works and performs

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mender31

Oh and they only have stock of the mod itself, not the kit

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## VapingSquid

Mender31 said:


> Sir Vape currently has stock but only in red. Bought one today. Holding thumbs because tgis was quite a risky buy even though all reviews thus far are good just very little documentation on how it works and performs
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk



You honestly have nothing to worry about with this mod. Had one a couple days now and can't fault it. Check out DJLSB Vapes' review on it - there you can see the power delivery and battery handling etc of the board. Enjoy it!


----------



## Mender31

Awesome!!!

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Lim

phanatik said:


> who's stocking this?


we have some now, the kit

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mender31

Now all I need is a protective sleeve

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet

Mender31 said:


> Now all I need is a protective sleeve
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


please let me know if you find one, i am worried though that there is not much hype on this mod


----------



## Mender31

There isn't really much hype about it because it's fairly new as I understand? But I'm sure at some point it will get more. Plus I heard at juicy joes that the smok alien sleeve will work but the bottons obviously won't like up. 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet

jl10101 said:


> Why is there not more hype about this mod
> 
> It's almost perfect:
> 
> • 2 amp charging (for real and properly balanced)
> • Decent looking paint job (Smok - are you reading this)
> • Decent styling, doesn't look like a laser blaster sci-fi experiment gone wrong
> • New 510 - but really new, this time around, unlike RX123456789 v3
> • Confirmed power output of 228w
> 
> Can't find the cons! Maybe the uncentered 510 (which is subjective anyway)
> Super excited for this mod!!
> 
> DJLSB doing his thing:



on the paint job, check the "Interstellar Experience" from Smok, could be the game changer that will blow this device away.
maybe i havent figured the Predator out just yet, but it does not provide nealy as much info copmapared to the alien. i could be wrong tho


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape

some guys are total against wismec products though and some are against aliens , i guess different strokes . i dig the mod but not the tank i may get this 1 to run me in the week and use my DNA for the weekends dripping


----------



## Waine

Got the mod. Price was right and not only is it a looker in its red glory, but it performs more than well. 




The 510 pin is so much better than the old RX. It's actually springy, you have to push the tank in before screwing in. Great improvement Wismec. Battery lid is a bit cheap, but hey! Who's gonna see your bottom battery lid?




I don't use any of the features, like useless TC and other features, Sorry, but TC has always let me down.

It's just such a lekker red mod! I keep it between 45 — 55W and it delivers superbly.

Highly recommend.

As I said in another thread, some have said that it is better than the Smok Alien. I can't tell, never had one. Just saying




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Latrocius

I'm so looking for one cheaply just struggling as most vendors are out of stock of this item. 
Does anybody know who might stock it in the east rand gauteng? 

I'd love to get this mod with an 
*OBS Engine Nano RTA*


----------



## Bryce

If you go on vape club they stock the mod in 5 different colour options

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## William Vermaak

Bryce said:


> If you go on vape club they stock the mod in 5 different colour options



Yup. Mine is being delivered from them today, and a very nice shop to deal with.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mender31

For anyone looking for custom logos, the logos from shadeyslogoshack works.

www.shadeyslogoshack.com

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Latrocius

Thanks everyone I got mine yesterday at vape club in black and brushed silver (bummed I couldn't get that Matt red).

It's the kit though and wow what a setup. The Ecolab tank is a bit in the small side, flavour and vapor production is top notch. I'm running it at 44w in the ,25 ohm coil.

Just need the obs engine nano tank to do my rta work on ( cloud lounge is out of stock , damn).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes

Any vendors have stock of the silver or black Predator? - Mod only.


----------



## Bryce

Look on vape club they might


----------



## Quakes

Bryce said:


> Look on vape club they might


Thanks, they are out of stock. Only have the kit.


----------



## daniel craig

Quakes said:


> Thanks, they are out of stock. Only have the kit.


Sir Vape has the bundle deal with batteries for R1020 if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Quakes

daniel craig said:


> Sir Vape has the bundle deal with batteries for R1020 if I'm not mistaken


You are not mistaken, but it's the red and black, I want the full black or black and silver. Guess I'll have to wait for stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mender31

I got the bundle from sirvape without the tank because the not a single vendor I have looked at stocks the elabo's coils. Am I maybe wrong? Plus this thing is awesome except that I can drain my serpent mini 25 on .36 ohms and 28 watts in a couple of pulls haha

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## acorn

Mender31 said:


> I got the bundle from sirvape without the tank because the not a single vendor I have looked at stocks the elabo's coils. Am I maybe wrong? Plus this thing is awesome except that I can drain my serpent mini 25 on .36 ohms and 28 watts in a couple of pulls haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


Not a ecigssa vendor but here is available, 228 kits as well:
https://vapeville.co.za/collections/coils/products/wismec-elabo-replacements-coils

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rincewind

Hey guys and girls, Predator mods have arrived. We have them in rose gold, red, silver and white.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mender31

Does anyone know if someone will stock sleeves for it? Also I've noticed something after using the mod for a while so those who own one can maybe see if they also have the same thing happening. My battery door is a bit scew and it's only become prevalent now. The one side sticks out nore when it's closed. Does anyone else's mod have this?






Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine

Mender31 said:


> Does anyone know if someone will stock sleeves for it? Also I've noticed something after using the mod for a while so those who own one can maybe see if they also have the same thing happening. My battery door is a bit scew and it's only become prevalent now. The one side sticks out nore when it's closed. Does anyone else's mod have this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk



My battery door is not skew. I will admit, the battery door is a bit cheaply made. But the rest of the mod is well made. Also, at the bottom, by the battery door, the red paint is peeling off a bit. 




But I have no other gripes. Still loving this mod.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William Vermaak

Mine is straight, and I have got no paint issues so far.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine

I must say, I am not a fan of red mods. They attract too much attention to my wife.  Having said that, as my first red mod, I love this beast in red. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mender31

Also noticed the paint but I have no complaint at all. This is my first dual battery mod though haha so I wouldn't know what to look for

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Quakes

Just checked and Mine is straight aswell. No issues so far.


----------



## Latrocius

Seems I'm lucky I got mine only in silver looks like new still lol. One thing I noticed if you Vaping at low watts batteries last quite some time. 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cor

Ime doing some temp controll on mine and it lasts for 2days stright ime really impressed


----------



## Mari

phanatik said:


> who's stocking this?


Good day 

we have stock of them for R855.00 excluding batteries


----------

